# Sound card not working.



## driftingmuse (Apr 13, 2006)

Hello! I have been having this problem for a long time, so I've been living without sound and I am tired of it! 

Well, ever since I brought my computer to my new residence my sound card no longer works. I also formatted a few times, so maybe it has something to do with that. I am using Windows XP and I have an emachines (Model T4170) computer. The sound card is a Philips PSC60x Series. 

I took out the sound card, because it obviously wasn't working. I thought I would be able to just use the computer's default sound card and just use that. However, that doesn't work either. When I go into "Control Panel" and then into "Sounds and Audio Devices Properties" everything is completely blanked out and no card is listed. 

I was thinking of putting the old card back in and trying to go from there, however I do not have the driver. Which may be the problem? I am not sure. I would really appreciate any help! Thank you.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Try reinstalling the soundcard, then download the PSC60x driver from *http://modrv.com/sound_multimedia/philips/*
There are 2 drivers on this site that you could use, depending on the model of your soundcard
*Philips dynamic edge 4.1 (604) v4.04* or *Philips sonic edge 5.1 (605) v4.04*

You may also need to download the *Philips Sound Agent* software. Not sure what this does, but it's for your card.


----------



## nepala (Apr 16, 2006)

hi ! driftingmuse 

I am also getting from same problem if U got any ans. plz suggest me also 

*Large Buy*


----------

